# Plant Profiles



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Still a work in progress...
To contribute, see this thread:
Planted Betta Tanks - Betta Fish and Betta Fish Care


*Table of Contents*

Plants listed by ease of keeping

 Plants listed alphabetically

Plants listed by type

Plants listed by aesthetics

Non- Aquatic Plants
​


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

*Plant List By Ease of Keeping*

 *BEGINNER (Low light)*

*Floaters:*
Duckweed (Lemna minor)
 Giant Duckweed (Spirodela polyrhiza)
 Salvinia / water spangles (Salvinia sp.)

*Stemplants:*
 Anacharis (elodea sp.)
 Brazilian Pennywort (Hydrocotyle leucocephala)
 Guppy Grass (Najas Guadalupensis)
 Hornwort (Ceratophyllum submersum)
 Water Wisteria (Hygrophila difformis)


*Rosette plants:*
Aponogeton (Aponogeton sp)
 Amazon sword (Echinodoras sp.)
Banana Lily (Nymphoides aquatica)
Onion Plant (Cinum thaianum)
Dwarf Sag (Saggitaria subulata)
 Tiger lotus (Nymphaea lotus)
 Water sprite (Ceratopteris thalictroides)


*Rhizome:*
 Anubias (Anubias sp)
 Java fern (Microsorum pteropus)
 Crypt wendtii (Cryptocoryne wendtii)

*Others:*
 Bladderwort (Utricularia Gibba)
 Java moss (Taxiphyllum
 Marimo Moss Ball (Cladophora sp)

*EASY ( low light)*


Floaters
Amazon Frogbit (Limnobium laevigatum)
Fairy Moss (Azolla Caroliniana)
Asian Water grass (Hygroryza aristata)

Stem plants
Cabomba Carolina
Ludwigia Repens
Rotala Rotundifolia
Bacopa Carolina
Moneywort (Bacopa Monnieri)


Other


*MEDIUM (medium light)*
*HARD(high light, usually best with CO2)*


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

*Plant List By Name*

A
Alternanthera reineckii
Anubias Sp.
Antler fern
Aponogeton Sp.
Azolla carolina

B
Bacopa monnieri (Moneywort)
Bacopa carolina
Blyxa japonica
Bolbitis heudelotii

C
Cryptocoryne
Cabomba carolina (fanwort)
Cabomba furcata (red cabomba)
Cardamine lyrata (Dwarf Pennywort)
Ceratophyllum submersum (hornwort）
Ceratopteris thalictroides(water sprite)
Cladophora aegagropila (Marimo moss balls)

D
Didiplis diandra

E
Echinodoras sp. (Swords)
Elatine triandra
Eleocharis sp. (Hairgrasses)
Elodea sp. (anacharis)
Eriocaulon sp.

F
Fissidens fontanus (phoenix moss)

G
Glossostigma elantinoides

H
Helanthium tenellus ( Chain sword, Echinodorus tenellus)
Hermianthus callitrichoides (HC, Dwarf baby tears)
Hermianthus glomeratus (HM, Baby Tears, Hermianthus Micrathemoides, pearlweed)
Hydrocotyle tripartita
Hydrocotyle leucocephala
Hygrophila balsamica
Hygrophilla corymbosa 'Augustifolia' (willow hygro, Hygrophulla augustofolia)
Hygrophila difformis (water wisteria)
Hygrophila polysperma 'Ceylon'
Hygrophila polysperma 'Sunset'
Hygroryza aristata (Asian water grass)
I

J

K

L
Lemna minor (duckweed)
Lilaeopsis brasiliensis (Microsword)
Limnophila aromatica
Limnophila sessiliflora
Lindernia rotundifolia
Lomariopsis sp. (Susswassertang)
Ludwigia arcuata
Ludwigia inclunata 'Araguaia'
Ludwigia palustris
Ludwigia repens
Ludwigia sp. red

M
Marsilea minuta 
Marsilea quadrifolia (four leaf clover)
Microsorum pteropus (Java fern)
Microsorum pteropus 'Trident' (Java fern trident)
Microsorum pteropus 'Windelov' (Java fern windelov)
Myriophyllum mattogrossense (Green Myrio)

N
Nymphaea lotus 'Zenkeri' (dwarf lily, Tiger lily, Tiger lotus)
Nymphoides aquatica (Banana Lily, Banana Plant)

O

P
Persicaria sp. 'Kawagoeanum'
Phyllanthus fluitans (red root floater)
Pogostemon helferi (Downoi)

Q

R
Riccia Fluitans
Rotala rotundifolia
Rotala sp. 'Nanjenshan'
Rotala sp. 'Sunset'

S
Saggitaria subulata
Salvnia sp.
Spirodela polyrhiza (giant duckweed)
Staurogyne repens
Staurogyne sp. 'low grow'

T
Taxiphyllum alternans (Taiwan moss)
Taxiphyllum barbieri (Java moss)
Taxiphyllum sp. 'flame' (flame moss)
Taxiphyllum so. 'peacock'(peacock moss)

U
Utriculaia Gibba (bladderwort)
Utriularia Graminifolia

V
Vallisnera sp.
Vesicularia montagnei (Christmas moss)


W

X

Y

Z


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

*Plants by Type
*


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

*Plants by aesthetics*


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

*Non Aquatic Plants (often sold in LFS)*

Lucky Bamboo - 
Mondo Grass -
Star Moss -
Green Hedge -


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

reserved


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

reserved 1


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

reserved 2


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

reserved 3


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

reserved 4


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄ *

Duckweed
*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄ *​ 
 
 
 General info
*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄ *
​ Type: *floater*
Max Height of plant:
Max width of plant:
Leaf size:
Minimum Lighting for growth: *low*
Growth Speed: *fast*
Propagation: *Will divide by itself*
Color:

*Duckweed is a hardy floating plant that reproduces very fast; it can easily cover the surface of almost any aquarium within several days. Regular (weekly) removal of excess plants is necessary to prevent total coverage of the water surface. It is quite attractive when it occurs among other floating plants. Most aquarists acquire Duckweed as "hitchhikers".

It is a high nutrient-requirement plant, thus particularly useful in new aquaria and "natural" filtration of water; if this plant does not grow well, it is a certain sign of nutrient deficiency in the water. *

*This plant tends to be easily dragged into the filter by the current.
* 
- contributor: Byron

Photos
*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄ *




 Comments
*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄*​


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄ *

Giant Duckweed
 _Spirodela polyrhiza_
*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄ *



 General info
*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄ *

Type:* Floater*
Max Height of plant:
Max width of plant:
Leaf size: 
Minimum Lighting for growth:* Low*
Color:* green, deep green, red*
Growth Speed: *fast*
Propagation:* Will divide by itself

* *This plant is a federal noxious weed (USA), it is illegal to move it outside of your tank.
Fast grower, occasionally sports red undersides.*

Photos
*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄ *




Comments
*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄*​


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄ *

Water Spangles_
Salvinia minima_
*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄ *



 General info
*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄ *

Type:* Floater*
Max Height of plant: *N/A*
Max width of plant:
Leaf size:
Minimum Lighting for growth:* Low-med*
Growth speed: *fast*
Color:* light green, green*
Propagation:* Will divide by itself

* *Salvinia is a floating fern. This floating plant grows furry little leaves along a central stalk. the leaves does well to repel water off the plant as the plant will die if submerged. *


Photos
*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄ *




Comments
*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄*



colorxmexravyne said:


> I have salvinia minima as well and I found that it didn't really start growing until I upped my lighting from a 10watt 6500k CFL bulb to a 14watt 6500k CFL. I also started dosing Tetra Florapride (in addition to Flourish once a week) on a regular basis in that tank at the same time so I don't really know which really helped. Point is, after I made those adjustments, the top of my five gallon was literally covered in about two weeks.


​


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄ *

Anacharis
 _Elodea sp.
_*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄ *



 General info
*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄ *


Type:* Stem plant*
Max Height of plant: *12'' +*
Max width of plant:*1in*
Leaf size:
Minimum Lighting for growth:* Low* 
Growth speed: *fast*
Color:* dark green, green*
Propagation: *cut a piece in 3in+ segments, each segment will grow a new plant.

* *A fast growing cold water plant. Elodea has been observed to melt when introduced to warmer environments without a transitioning process. Otherwise, once established it is a great addition to the aquarium and an ample nitrogen sink. The rapid and often messy growth of this species makes it undesirable in neater aquarium scapes.
* 

Photos
*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄ *




Comments
*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄*​


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄ *

Brazilian Pennywort
 _Hydrocotyle leucocephala
_*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄ *



 General info
*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄ *

Type:* Stem plant *
Max Height of plant: *12'' +*
Max width of plant:* 3in*
Leaf size: *1in*
Minimum Lighting for growth:* Low* 
Growth speed: *medium-fast*
Color:* light green*
Propagation: *cut a node/multiple nodes and replant. each piece will grow a new plant
*
*The Brazilian Pennywort is a interesting species that send out large round leaves along a central stem. This species prefers to the grown floating, and does not root easily in the substrate. Floating pennywort plants will produce leaves with a more pronounced frilled edge.*


Photos
*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄ *





Comments
*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄*​


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄ *

Guppy Grass
 _Najas Guadalupensis
_*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄ *



 General info
*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄ *

Type:* Stem plant *
Max Height of plant: *12'' +*
Max width of plant:
Leaf size: 
Minimum Lighting for growth:* Low* 
Growth speed: *fast*
Color:* dark green, green/brown stem*
Propagation: *cut 3in+ segments and replant. each piece will grow a new plant

A very hardy stem plant, this species has a tendency to grow in an odd angled slightly zig-zagging formation. Therefore, straight upward growth is impossible for this plant. This is a great plant to leave floating in order to provide cover and hiding places for fry, shrimps and other fish.

* 
Photos
*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄ *




Comments
*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄*​


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄ *

Hornwort
 _Ceratophyllum submersum
_*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄ *



 General info
*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄ *

Type:* Stem plant *
Max Height of plant: *12'' +*
Max width of plant:
Leaf size: 
Minimum Lighting for growth:* Low* 
Growth speed: *fast*
Color:* -*
Propagation: *-

**Hornwort is a stem plant but one that always floats and never grows roots. The stems may be grouped together and anchored to form a background plant, but portions of the stem buried in the substrate will die and the plant stems will float unless weighed down. Stems can reach a length of more than one metre (3.3 feet). The plant may form rhizoids that are not true roots but do serve to anchor the stem. 

Sensitive to chemicals such as excel and H2O2.

*
- contributor: Byron 
Photos
*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄ *




 Comments
*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄*


OrangeAugust said:


> *Green Myrio*
> similar to myrio, but the "needles" are singular and it is a darker green color. This plant cannot be planted in the substrate because it will rot. It has to be floating or tied to something. In low light, it lives but doesn't grow quickly.


​


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄ *

Water Wisteria
 _Hygrophila difformis
_*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄ *



 General info
*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄ *

Type:* Stem plant *
Max Height of plant:* -*
Max width of plant: -
Leaf size: -
Minimum Lighting for growth:* Low - medium* 
Growth speed: *medium fast*
Color:* light green*
Propagation: *can be propagated from one leaf, or replanted from a trimming.

A beautiful beginner's plant. This plant has rather humble leaves when grown emmersed, but once under water will bring out beautiful submersed frilly leaves. this plant does prefer some good light, but will do fine in low lighting. A variegated version is also circulating in the aquarium hobby.
* 
Photos
*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄ *




Comments
*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄*​


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄ *

Amazon Sword
 _Echinodoras bleherae
_*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄ *



 General info
*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄ *

Type:* Rosette plant*
Max Height of plant:* -*
Max width of plant: -
Leaf size: -
Minimum Lighting for growth:* Low - medium* 
Growth speed: *medium*
Color:* light green - green*
Propagation: *can be propagated by separating a baby plant from the mother plant
*
*One of the most common aquarium species of sword plants and one of the most hardy and beautiful. Mid-green leaves numbering anywhere up to 30 arise from the crown and grow out in a fan formation. A deep substrate is needed (minimum 3-4 inches); the root system is large, and will spread vertically and horizontally through the substrate far from the plant.

Echinodorus plants are heavy feeders, and require regular fertilization with a comprehensive liquid fertilizer and/or substrate fertilizer. If the leaves develop yellowing or transparent patches, it is a sign of insufficient nutrients, sometimes but not always iron, as several nutrient deficiencies will cause these conditions. A balanced comprehensive fertilizer is much more preferable to iron fertilization.

E. bleherae will produce an inflorescence (flower stalk), sometimes two or three at the same time and up to six or seven each year, which grow to the surface but underwater develop plantlets from the nodes. It does not send out substrate runners. The plantlets may be detached as new young plants once they develop sufficient roots and leaves, usually within 2-3 months.*

-contributor: Byron
 
Photos
*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄ *




Comments
*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄
*


OrangeAugust said:


> *Amazon sword-* There seem to be a few different types. I have one in my 10 gallon tank that only grew to be about 4 inches, but one in my 55 gallon tank is over 24 inches. I have 2 other plants that were called "Amazon Sword", but the leaves are shaped slightly differently. They are easy to take care of, and do okay in low-light.


​


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄ *

Dwarf Sag
 _Saggitaria Subulata
_*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄ *



 General info
*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄ *

Type: *Rosette*
Max Height of plant: *8in+ (some stay at 3-4in)*
Max width of plant: -
Leaf size: -
Minimum Lighting for growth: *low*
Growth Speed: *fast*
Propagation: *Will send out runners to form new plants*
Color: *green - dark green

A hardy rosette plant that needs very little care. Sagittaria, once established will thrive on absolute neglect. This species propagate via runners, and if the given conditions are optimum, it will tank over the substrate rapidly.

*



Photos
*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄ *




Comments
*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄*​


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄ *

Tiger Lotus
 _Nymphaea lotus
_*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄ *



 General info
*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄ *

Type: *Rosette*
Max Height of plant: -
Max width of plant: -
Leaf size: -
Minimum Lighting for growth: *low-med*
Color: *red or green
*Propagation: *divide by splitting rhizome on mature plant with many leaves. The rhizome segment should have its own roots 
* 
*The tiger lotus has a green-leaf and a red-leaf form, known as the Green cultivar and Red cultivar respectively, and these are naturally occurring. Both the red and green cultivars have the same requirements in the aquarium, though the red will have brighter coloured leaves in stronger light.

This species grows well in a plain sand or fine gravel substrate. With an enriched substrate, the plant will produce more leaves and have stronger growth. Flowering may occur with good nutrition and brighter light, provided the floating leaves are allowed to form. These can easily cover the surface, shading the lower plants. The flowers only open at night.*

- contributor: Byron

Photos
*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄ *




Comments
*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄*


OrangeAugust said:


> Very pretty pink and green plant with large leaves. It grows VERY quickly and shoots up about 4 lily pads per week. I have to prune it often so that the lily pads aren't blocking the light. I always keep about 5 on the plant, though. I think it would outgrow smaller tanks. my tank it a 55 gallon and the lily pads grow all the way to the top and longer.


​


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄ *

Water Sprite
 _Ceratopteris thalictroides
_*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄ *



 General info
*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄ *

Type: *Rosette*
Max Height of plant:
Max width of plant:
Leaf size:
Minimum Lighting for growth:
Color:

*Water sprite is a floating/rooted aquatic fern. It is probably the easiest aquarium plant to grow when left floating. Due to its rapid growth it quickly assimilates nutrients including ammonia/ammonium and is therefore quite useful in new tanks. It absorbs nutrients primarily through the leaves rather than the roots.*

- contributor: Byron

 Photos
*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄ *




Comments
*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄*​


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄ *

Anubias
 _Anubias sp.
_*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄ *



 General info
*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄ *

Type: *rhizome*
Max Height of plant: *varies with species
*Max width of plant:
Leaf size: *varies with species*
Minimum Lighting for growth: *low*
Propagation: *by splitting rhizome with a sharp blade. each piece should have a few leaves on it.* 
Color: l*ight green (new leaves), dark green(mature leaves)
*
*Anubias is a great beginner plant. All species in the genus have dark green, thick and usually broad leaves. This plant is a good choice for "difficult" situations. It prefers low light and does very well even when shaded by other plants. Most herbivorous fish will not eat Anubias. 

Anubias should not be planted in the substrate with the rhizome buried or the plant will deteriorate. Similar to Java Fern, the rhizome should be affixed to wood or rock, the roots should attach the plant in a few weeks.**

Algae frequently attaches itself to the leaves of this plant, especially brush algae; keeping it in low or subdued light will help to prevent this.
*
- contributor: Byron


  Photos
*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄ *




Comments
*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄*​


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄ *

Java Fern
 _Microsorum pteropus
_*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄ *



 General info
*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄ *

Type: *rhizome/fern*
Max Height of plant:
Max width of plant:
Leaf size:
Growth rate:* slow
*Minimum Lighting for growth:* low*
Color: *propagatiion
*
*Java Fern's hardiness and ease of growth make it a good plant for beginning planted tank enthusiasts. It's ability to root on rock and wood means it can be grown where ordinary plants cannot. 

The plant grows leaves and roots from a stem called a rhizome; this must never be buried or it will rot. Thread may be used to initially affix the rhizome to a piece of wood or rock, and the roots will attach the plant securely.

This plant assimilates nutrients from the water via the fronds and the roots; black areas on the fronds is a sign of nitrogen deficiency (ammonium and nitrate). Areas of transparency in the fronds means the plant is receiving too much light. This plant does very well under subdued and diffused light. The plant grows slowly, and older fronds that become tattered and blackened may be removed.

Once established, Java Fern reproduces by adventitious plants at the tips of the fronds (leaves). The plantlets may be pulled away from the frond when they have a few fronds and roots; if left, the frond tip will eventually darken and the daughter plant will break away and drift until the roots are able to attach themselves to an object. The plant may also be propagated by cutting the rhizome (ensuring there are a few fronds and roots attached to each piece) and affixing it elsewhere.
*- contributor: Byron

Photos
*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄ *




Comments
*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄*​


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄ *

Bladderwort
 _Utricularia gibba
_*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄ *



 General info
*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄ *

Type: 
Max Height of plant:
Max width of plant:
Leaf size:
Minimum Lighting for growth:
Color:


Photos
*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄ *




Comments
*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄*​


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄ *

Java moss
 _Taxiphyllum barbieri
_*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄ *



 General info
*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄ *

Type: *Moss*
Max Height of plant: -
Max width of plant: -
Leaf size: -
Minimum Lighting for growth: *low*
Color: *dark green
*
*Java moss is great plant to tie to drift wood/rocks etc. Also a wonderful gift for shrimps as they love to pick at the particles that settle in the tiny leaves. A relative fast growing moss that will attach to wood, rocks and substrate. The speed at which this plant attaches is relative to the amount of lighting available. Density of plant growth is also directly resultant of lighting, with higher lighting bringing out tighter growth. When allowed to float this plant will provide hiding places for fry and small fish. *

Photos
*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄ *




Comments
*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄*​


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄ *

Marimo Moss Ball
 _Cladophora sp.
_*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄ *



 General info
*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄ *

Type: * algae*
Max Diameter: * reportedly 12 in but generally 6in*
Minimum Lighting for growth: *low*
Color:bright green- *dark green*

*Marimos are not actually made of moss, but of a species of algae that grows in a spherical shape. In the lakes of Japan, marimos keep their shape by being rolled around in strong currents. To help retain its round shape in a tank, it should be taken out periodically take it out & roll it between your hands. To avoid one side turning brown, marimos also must be turned over occasionally to give both sides of the sphere time in the light. Being an algae, they are sensitive to algaecides and high doses of excel. Overall, they are a cute addition for any low-tech aquarium.*

- contributor: Mushumouse

Photos
*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄ *




Comments
*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄*



mushumouse said:


> some petstores sell other mosses as "marimo balls" that have been wrapped around a styrafoam ball (the ones i have seen have been java moss); look closely at its texture. if it's a true marimo it should look like a mat of short soft fur, no leaves or needles attaching to central stems.
> 
> you can also let it flatten itself on to the substrate or a piece of driftwood. they absorb almost nothing in the way of nutrients, because they grow so slowly. to reproduce, break one marimo in to smaller pieces and roll them gently in your hands to make them round. keep in mind that it will take a very very long time for small marimos to grow though.


​


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄ *

Crypt Wendtii
 _Cryptocoryne wendtii
_*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄ *



 General info
*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄ *

Type:* Rhizome*
Max Height of plant: *-*
Max width of plant:* -*
Leaf size: *-
*Minimum Lighting for growth:* Low - medium* 
Growth speed:* slow-medium*
Color:* light green - darkgreen - red*
Propagation: *rhizome splitting
*
*Cryptocoryne wendtii is a great beginners plants. Once established, it can survive in many different tank conditions. This species has many different varieties which are vastly different in size color and form. Crypt wendtii "red" for example has a brownish red coloration, as well as ruffled edges. 

For those just starting off with crypts of any species, don't be alarmed when your crypt melts upon being introduced to your aquarium. Crypts tend to melt when water conditions shift, disappearing into nothing. They shed their old leaves and produce new ones from scratch that are better suited to the new conditions.
*
Photos
*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄ *


 
Comments
*▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄**▄*​


----------

